# Chopped paper bedding?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing I'd consider. To reduce bedding costs, leave the horse outside. Wheat straw is the best bedding material and probably cheaper in the long run.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I worked in a barn many years ago. We used what was like a pulverized paper product when pine wood shavings were impossible to get and very costly many winters ago.
I found the paper shavings were horrible dusty to break apart from the bale plastic bag they came in. Horses were coughing as were the workers!!:-x
They were loaded with newsprint also as my hands were literally black and filthy from breaking the bales apart in the stall..... horse blankets and coats were filthy too. :evil:
Stalls were awful looking, smelled lousy and nasty to clean....no thanks!
I found the best way to use these were to mix one bag of paper and one bag of pine shavings.... they mixed and controlled the dust factor somewhat better and fluffed what otherwise was a flat stall floor.

_
Personally, I would pass on those shavings.
You will *never, ever *find them in my own barn.

_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Nothing I'd consider. To reduce bedding costs, leave the horse outside. Wheat straw is the best bedding material and probably cheaper in the long run.


 my horse would eat wheat straw. She is outdoors but goes in to sleep, get out of sun and pee.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I worked in a barn many years ago. We used what was like a pulverized paper product when pine wood shavings were impossible to get and very costly many winters ago.
> I found the paper shavings were horrible dusty to break apart from the bale plastic bag they came in. Horses were coughing as were the workers!!:-x
> They were loaded with newsprint also as my hands were literally black and filthy from breaking the bales apart in the stall..... horse blankets and coats were filthy too. :evil:
> Stalls were awful looking, smelled lousy and nasty to clean....no thanks!
> ...


 they must be made differently now. I believe it is uncirculated phone books. The main selling oint is no dust. Newsprint ink does come off much easier.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That was supposed to be the "selling" point on the stuff I had used years ago too.
Trouble was it didn't live up to what was touted and promised...:-x

Only way you will know is to buy a bag or two and try it....

I sure hope there is a great improvement,

Best of luck.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have heard that some horse will eat the paper and colic on it, I have not use paper but this is what I was told


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Paper bedding can get heavy when wet, and if not picked out quickly enough can make something like a paper mache mat on the floor. I've also noticed it can be slippery for the horses and does not control odor at all. 
Yes some horses will try to eat it and it can cause colic.

I've noticed that some paper is more dusty than others, not sure why, maybe how it was cut and packaged or even it's age? Either way it can be hit and miss from one 'bale' to the next of the paper.

I won't try it again after seeing what it did or rather didn't do. I'd actually go with fine shavings or even saw dust with a layer of larger flake bedding over the top before doing paper again. 

You can also look into the following:
Kenaf
Hemp
Flax
Rice hulls
Peanut hulls

What you can find depends on your location of course.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have used shredded paper bedding for a horse that was kept with us that had COPD and had to be stabled for a while - I hated it, it got very wet and was so light it blew away with just the slightest wind
I think our member called Budley uses it and likes it though
I haven't used straw since shavings became more available and cheaper to buy - and that was years ago.
I buy the large flake shavings as they don't turn into dust as fast as the finer stuff does


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

We use to use the paper bedding and loved it! It was more economical as well. It was more absorbent than wood shavings. Our neighbor who uses our manure for compost loved it because it did not strip the nitrogen from the soil when decomposing. The ink on these shavings was vegetable oil so there was no risk for his organic farming. Unfortunately, they aren't making these anymore in our area b/c apparently there are no longer enough phone books to make the shavings. 

These shavings would clump almost like kitty litter around the pee, much less waste on the shavings and no dust!


----------



## ktbkr21 (May 11, 2015)

One of the barns I use to managed had a paper company donate a bunch of paper shavings. At first we switched over a couple of the stalls to just that, but I didn't like how compacted it got. So then we mixed it with some large wood shavings. The paper shavings reduced the dust, and also clumped up like kitty litter which made cleaning wet spots super easy!

But I would try just one or two stalls to see how you like it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You say your horse would eat wheat straw but do you know for certain. Horses will pick the odd wisp but quickly reject it as something to eat. Oat straw, yes. Bedding is basically to encourage the horse to pee. If a horse gets spashed it's more inclined to hold it. Not good. Wheat straw isn't dusty, it allows a horse to stand correctly whereas with shavings and other products the horse stands with toes downward.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

He's been on paper for the last year. Bud's allergic to dust and pollen and it is literally the only bedding he's ok on. You need a thick bed or it will ball together in the middle, it's a pain to muck out unless you use rubber gloves and no way can you deep litter on it. It needs a full muck out daily, but it takes me 10 minutes now! It's also a pain with the wind blowing when you're trying to sweep. But my horses health has improved vastly alongside meds. He loves a lay down in it, it isn't cheaper as isn't readily available near me so can be expensive. Larger the chop, the easier it is to muck out as well within reason. I wouldn't actually use anything else now. And my horse will still try and eat paper, so has vinegar sprayed on it to stop him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

budley95 said:


> He's been on paper for the last year. Bud's allergic to dust and pollen and it is literally the only bedding he's ok on. You need a thick bed or it will ball together in the middle, it's a pain to muck out unless you use rubber gloves and no way can you deep litter on it. It needs a full muck out daily, but it takes me 10 minutes now! It's also a pain with the wind blowing when you're trying to sweep. But my horses health has improved vastly alongside meds. He loves a lay down in it, it isn't cheaper as isn't readily available near me so can be expensive. Larger the chop, the easier it is to muck out as well within reason. I wouldn't actually use anything else now. And my horse will still try and eat paper, so has vinegar sprayed on it to stop him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I am getting some next week but getting it continually will be a challenge.


----------

